# TJ Ford not Done.



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"Injured point guard T.J. Ford will be facing his next medical examination sometime in early April and, according to coach Terry Porter, that will go a long way toward determining whether Ford will be able to play at all this summer for the Bucks. Earlier, when the Bucks declared Ford out for the season, they expressed hope that he would be able to take part in a couple of practices before the end of the season. That is no longer in the plans, but the Bucks are holding out hope that Ford might be able to participate some with the summer team. "I think April is going to be a big month for him," Porter said. "They're going to know more in April and that's going to tell if he can play in the summer league or not. That's what they're telling us. That's going to tell a lot going forward about what approach they'll take next." Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

As the biggest TJ Ford fan possible I'm really rooting for him to get back. If he does it will be a great day when he's back.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I really wish the best for him and Jay Williams, if they both come back, I'll be very content.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I wish him the best as well...before his injury I really thought TJ could become one of the top true poing guards in the league.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Where in that article does it say he isn't done? It's been over a year since he injured his spinal cord, and he still can't even practice. More than likely, neither he nor Jay Williams will never play in the NBA again.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> Where in that article does it say he isn't done? It's been over a year since he injured his spinal cord, and he still can't even practice. More than likely, neither he nor Jay Williams will never play in the NBA again.


because in that article it gave hope in saying that he can take steps albeit slow steps to return to the league. Also it was an answer to a thread that said that his career was over. I hope and pray that he returns. He was a great player at UT and was hoping he would be even better at Milwaukee.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It might be a Ralph Sampson situation. He could slowly come back but not to prominence.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I will be so glad if he comes back. He may not ever reach his potential, infact, that is probably assured... but he deserves to set foot on an NBA court again.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jokeaward said:


> It might be a Ralph Sampson situation. He could slowly come back but not to prominence.



I agree with that. Even if he comes back, I doubt he can ever reach nearly the level he could have. It is really unfortunate for himself and also the Bucks because he was looking like he could be one of the best of the very few true PGs in the league.

I don't recall exactly, but his injury occurred on the court didn't it? That is pretty rare. Very unfortunate.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

gian said:


> I really wish the best for him and Jay Williams, if they both come back, I'll be very content.


Me too. They were 2 of my favorite up n' coming G's in the league and I hope both of them make a full recovery but I know that is a long shot for both of them. Also, you should put me in your fan club (gian).


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

As one of his biggest fans, I'd have to say that any mention of hope for him playing again is music. This guy just deserves to play.


----------



## spursincharge (Jul 20, 2003)

Back in 2001 before TJ Ford arrived at the University of Texas, I went to a dinner with the keynote speaker Rick Barnes (Texas Basketball Coach) and he kept saying how this young, speedy point guard named TJ Ford would change UT Basketball forever.

What followed?

Their first final four appearance in almost 60 years.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> Where in that article does it say he isn't done? It's been over a year since he injured his spinal cord, and he still can't even practice. More than likely, neither he nor Jay Williams will never play in the NBA again.



Jay Williams has had enough of his hops back to dunk since before the season. I seriously have no idea what he is still doing, he should be back on an NBA team by now if he is planning on playing again.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Go TJ!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

sad **** man, i hope he comes back at full strength although it ain't likely


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

TJ Ford suffered his injury in a game against the Minnesota Timberwolves in Milwaukee when Mark Madsen and TJ went up for a rebound. TJ fell hard on his spine and was wheeled out the Bradley Center on a stretcher. It was a scary scene. He was the reason the Bucks had a surprise record and I believe he would have got us a better looking playoff record. Obviously other teammates are there, but he was a true leader on the court. And as far as I'm concerned, he still is until his career is deemed over. 
I hope he is back next year. He is truly missed. And not taking anything away from Mo Williams (who has done wonderfully), our record shows how much he is missed.


----------

